# Seperation Support Groups



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

I would love to try a seperation support group locally, but can not seem to find one. When I google search I seem to get more law firms than support groups.

I called a few churches without much luck. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

I looked for the same thing. If you're in a smaller town, like I am, then they will be difficult to find. 

One alternative that really helped me out is this site. There are others as well but this is the best IMO.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

I agree. This site has been very helpful. Although, I would like to be able to get out and go somewhere to meet with others, maybe new friendships.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Have you called your local United Way?

You might want to look for Divorce support groups - even if that's not where you're sure that you're headed. Just seems to be more common than "Separation" groups from what I can tell.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Have you called your local United Way?
> 
> You might want to look for Divorce support groups - even if that's not where you're sure that you're headed. Just seems to be more common than "Separation" groups from what I can tell.


Our MC gave me one to contact last night. It is a bit of a drive, but might be worth a try. Thanks!


----------

